# Help Please! International 434



## fourthreefour (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello, 

New to the Tractor Forum (looks Great) and VERY new to Tractors..

I have a International 434 with a Hydraulic issue! the fitting to the high pressure pipe that attaches to the pump on the engine was broken and had another made up yesterday.

Is someone able to help with the hydraulic oil capacity and the drain point? it has been sitting for sometime and moisture is in the system! 3 point linkage won't life and just hoping it is a oil level issue (maybe)???

Any Help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank You


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello fourthreefour, welcome to the forum

The 434 has a separate hydraulic reservoir, under the seat on top of the transmission. Drain the hydraulic fluid from a plug on the rear of the hydraulic reservoir, just above the line where the hydraulic reservoir meets the transmission housing. Fill it at the upper right rear corner, it holds about 2 gallons of fluid. Case/IH Hy-Tran hydraulic fluid.

You need to get an operator's manual for your tractor to learn the maintenance items for your tractor. You can find these on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I understand that there is a filter in the hydraulic system. That will need to be changed as well.


----------



## fourthreefour (Mar 30, 2017)

harry16 said:


> Hello fourthreefour, welcome to the forum
> 
> The 434 has a separate hydraulic reservoir, under the seat on top of the transmission. Drain the hydraulic fluid from a plug on the rear of the hydraulic reservoir, just above the line where the hydraulic reservoir meets the transmission housing. Fill it at the upper right rear corner, it holds about 2 gallons of fluid. Case/IH Hy-Tran hydraulic fluid.
> 
> You need to get an operator's manual for your tractor to learn the maintenance items for your tractor. You can find these on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection.


Thank You! Will be purchasing a operator's manual very soon.. I have been looking. 

I was trying to find the hydraulic filter without any luck but would like to get it going asap.


----------



## fourthreefour (Mar 30, 2017)

sixbales said:


> I understand that there is a filter in the hydraulic system. That will need to be changed as well.


It Does, haven't been able to locate a replacement yet? But want to change the filter and give the system a good clean.. Cheers


----------

